# Galati Plate Carriers



## policemedic (May 24, 2010)

Anyone familiar with/used Galati plate carriers?  I'm looking for a new carrier, and these are inexpensive, but I'm unfamiliar with the company.  It would be used in a tactical law enforcement setting.


----------



## fox1371 (May 24, 2010)

Buddy of mine used one in Afghanistan, he loved it.  He was a Corpsman with our EOD team and he never had any complaints about it at all.  He also wore soft armor underneath it though.  What type of environment do you plan on using it in?  As far as I'm concerned it's all about personal preference.


----------



## policemedic (May 24, 2010)

That's good to know.  I've mainly used Eagle, but sometimes I feel you're paying for a name.  I'm looking at their modular carrier that will support my plates and accepts soft panels.  The only thing it doesn't have is velcro to attach ID patches, but that's an easy fix.  The set-up will be used for urban police tactical medic duties.


----------



## fox1371 (May 24, 2010)

I personally prefer to wear a soft armor vest with my plates inside of there, and then wear a some similar to the carrier that you're looking at over the top of it.  But yeah, I completely understand what you mean when you say that you're paying for the name.  I'm not sure where you are in the U.S. or whether or not there is a certain color that you have to get...but I'd check out lejeuneyardsales.com and go to military stuff.  Plenty of Marines trying to get rid of extra gear that they have.


----------



## policemedic (May 24, 2010)

Lots of good stuff there.  I'm stuck with black so unfortunately all of that stuff is a no-go for me.  

No one has said anything bad about Galati products, so that's encouraging.


----------



## pardus (Jul 25, 2012)

Well did you get it?


----------

